# Dual use site?



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We have a couple of friends who have suggested that perhaps we should get together for a week during the easter break. Whilst we have the motorhome they have not! Can anyone recommend a site where there is space for a touring van and a static van/chalet for hire?
Anywhere in England or Wales considered at this time! It will be an all adult group!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Haven holidays have touring pitches at many of their sites and of course vans/chalets.

JohnW


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

If you go on www.ukcampsites.co.uk you can get all the information you need we have used it a lot. There are plenty in Lincolnshire that do what you want, Good Luck
Margaret


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I just happen to be browsing this site.. 
Statics

With plans to do a similar thing.. A good percentage of the larger sites do both static vans and touring pitches.. Do you know where you want to go in UK ?? Knowing that would help in more suggestions..


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Burrowhayes Farm in Somerset have a static caravan field with a few touring pitches directly behind the statics...you would have to specifically ask for a static with a touring pitch behind it. Availability wise, I expect they've all been booked for the high season...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...2286,-3.577831&spn=0.001499,0.004823&t=h&z=18

http://www.burrowhayes.co.uk/


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We stayed at Riverside Touring, Betws y Coed last year and they have lots of statics although I'm not sure if they're available for hire. It's a super site with fabulous new facilities and a great position. A tad expensive but worth the expense.

Have a look at:
http://www.morris-leisure.co.uk/caravan-parks/riverside/overview.htm

HTH

SDA


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

The caravan park at Sparkford, Somerset Caravan park( see MHF Database) is all year round , adult only and has chalets - good pub & food at the Sparkford Inn. Site is quite compact so you wouldn't be far from your friends .

Harry


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Fishguard Bay This is a lovely quiet site that has the coastal path running through it. We've stayed there a few times but it is a bit pricey.
I can recommend pitch 27 for a MH as it's right on the cliff top and has lovely views but no room for an awning.
If you wan't to go north there's a lovely site just over the Scottish border in Eyemouth. That too has the coastal path running round the edge of it.
Lesley


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> The caravan park at Sparkford, Somerset Caravan park( see MHF Database) is all year round , adult only and has chalets - good pub & food at the Sparkford Inn. Site is quite compact so you wouldn't be far from your friends .
> 
> Harry


The actual name of the site is the Long Hazel Park 01963 440002

Harry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Bainland at Woodhall Spa Lincs.

http://www.bainland.co.uk/


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We've camped at this place http://www.briarfields.net/

Very handy for Cheltenham with bus stop nearby or Park and Ride just 5-10 mins walk away. No idea what the motel accomodation is like as haven't ever used that.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

stopped at a little c l at hereford this summer had a large rambling chalet style cabin 2/3 bedroom i believe we walked into the center but that was a bit excessive , on a farm, think i got it off ccc website grafton i think


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The C&CC site at Moreton in Dorset has a bungalow for hire. Bucklegrove at Rodney Stoke nr Cheddar is a well run site with statics for hire.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Southsea Leisure Park where some members enjoyed the New Year.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Bashley Park in the New Forest.

Bar, club house, golf, walks , statics, touring vans etc etc.

http://www.hoburne.com/bashley_main.asp


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

www.luckfordleisure.com have a campsite and bed and breakfast


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Lowe Caravan Park - near Watton Thetford. A quiet and friendly site.
Ideal for for touring East Anglia. They have 5 rental chalets and hard standing pitches.
web site www.lowecaravanpark.co.uk - link doesn't appear to work so if interested telephone no is 01953881051


----------

